# SATA für RedHat 9.0



## Gilli (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Habe einen Linux Rechner mit RedHat 9.0 laufen das Betriebssystem befindet sich auf einer IDE-Festplatte.

So jetzt habe ich eine neue 250GB SATA Festplatten angeschlossen (vom Bios erkannt)
Bezeichnung: Western Digital WD2500JD-55HBBO - diese wird jedoch nicht vom Linux erkannt, hat da jemand eine Idee was ich benötige damit diese auch unter RedHat 9.0 funktioneirt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Januar 2006)

Wahrscheinlich musst Du das entsprechende Kernel-Modul laden oder gar erst den Kernel kompilieren.

Welche Controller hast Du denn?


----------



## Gilli (9. Januar 2006)

Ich habe einen "Fast IDE / Ultra DMA-100 busmaster" - I/O controller
Die SATA wird auch nicht erkannt wenn ich ohne IDE neuinstalliere!


----------



## Gilli (9. Januar 2006)

http://vilpublic.fujitsu-siemens.com/vil/pc/vil/datenblaetter/professional/ds_scenic_n.pdf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Januar 2006)

Der Hersteller oder noch besser der Chipsatz des SATA-Controllers waere besser als so eine Bezeichnung.


----------



## Gilli (9. Januar 2006)

Weiss leider die Bezeichnung nicht genau.
Hilft das auch?
http://vilpublic.fujitsu-siemens.com/vil/pc/vil/datenblaetter/professional/ds_scenic_n.pdf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Januar 2006)

Den Chip kannst Du durch das kleine, hilfreiche Programm lspci erfahren.
Die Specs hab ich vorhin mal kurz durchgeschaut, aber spontan nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Gilli (9. Januar 2006)

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G [Springdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G [Springdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2573 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge (rev c2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB ICH5 IDE (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 24d1 (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB SMBus (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 1019
03:05.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)


----------

